# neat ad campaign



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.mpdailyfix.com/2010/01/mini_cooper_ad_fires_on_all_cy.html


----------



## Larifnibonia (Feb 4, 2010)

There are some images availble here......


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow that is one big box!


----------

